
Clojure Conj 2018 Keynote – Rebecca Parsons - kgwxd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1lqZcnamAQ
======
kgwxd
"I'm biased. You're biased. The data is biased."

The scientific method is currently the best tool humans have to combat bias.
Humans generally suck at applying it, even when they try really hard. Can we
build an AI that out-performs humans at applying it and have that AI analyze
other AI systems before we act on their results?

